# Lighting for 30 gal? Tank Dimension 20"H 30"L 12.5"W



## AbeDC (Jan 17, 2015)

Going to be replacing the crappy LED hood on my 30gal, not sure what to replace it with tho

Tank dimensions 20H x 30L x 12.5W

Should I go for CFL/LED on 1-2 Clamp lamps? (5000k if led, 6500k if CFL)
Walmart Clamp/clip lamp [link]

or should I join the DIY bandwagon with led flood lights
LED flood lights from amazon (goalsun) [link]

or does anyone have any cheaper/better solutions? What I have planned is probably over kill for the plants i'll be growing

Going to be growing vals, dwarf chain swords/micro swords, various moss

Current lights don't seem to be enough for the plants to grow sufficiently, 2 weeks in [link]


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Personally, I would choose CFL/Combo over LED ONLY . . . for LIVE plants.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Depends on what led you use, I've had good success with the led's I have used in the past with plants, the cheapy's that come big box store kits not so much, same old story "you get what you pay for".


----------



## AbeDC (Jan 17, 2015)

Mick2016 said:


> Personally, I would choose CFL/Combo over LED ONLY . . . for LIVE plants.


I've had success with LED's but it was with a light bar that came with my other tank off craigslist, one of the satelite series, I would get another but they're sitting at $157 for ones that would fit my tank
https://www.amazon.ca/Current-USA-S...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1490805851&sr=1-5



The Guy said:


> Depends on what led you use, I've had good success with the led's I have used in the past with plants, the cheapy's that come big box store kits not so much, same old story "you get what you pay for".


https://www.amazon.com/Current-USA-...e+Freshwater+Led+Plus+Light+for+Aquarium&th=1
I was considering these but I don't know if they would be any better than a CFL/Led lamp


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

If you are looking to go cheap you'll do just fine with a couple CFL clamp lamps. Best bag for buck for growing plants. 

If you wanna have the nice shimmer, low heat, fancy features, and low energy costs then yeah LEDs are the way to go. But Laurie is right - I would do some research on the various products out there. 20" deep is considerable and some cheaper LED fixtures out there cant get you the light penetration. I see you are keeping easier/low light plants without CO2 - you probably don't need to break the bank for one of the more expensive fixtures.

There is also the good ol T5HO route - a 2 bulb fixture can be pretty affordable and may be about right (maybe a touch on the dim side) for a 12" wide tank even with 20" depth.


----------



## AbeDC (Jan 17, 2015)

I guess clamp lamps are the way to go (for me atleast) less risk on my end/better priced, unless I fimd a cheap T5 set up. thx for the input guys


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Fish Addicts brings in relatively cheap Sunblaster t5ho setups. I run a couple on my low-tech and the plants do great. Replacement sunblaster bulbs are priced to sell at $11.99


----------

